# River Bass



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

So is anyone willing to give any tips on how to catch a large or smallmouth on the ohio river. Not asking for spots just the baits they will eat. I have never been able to catch a single bas on the river


----------



## LA4024 (Apr 30, 2007)

right now we are catching a lot of largemouth on Bandit 200 crankbaits in shad colors, the smallmouth have been real partial to 3" Kalin grubs in brown and green colors hopped off the bottom. Hope this helps.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks thats a good start. I had no clue


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Three inch tubes are very good also.


----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

I hear the river in the Steubenville area has been dead lately b/c of the high water temps and lack of current. 

Im fishing a tournament sat and my fishing partner has an aluminum Lowe which only needs a few inches of water to float. Would it be worthwhile to head up some creeks as far as we can? I've been catching piles of smallies in the creek and I feel like thats where they are all going, to the cooler, flowing water.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

adamsteve14 said:


> I hear the river in the Steubenville area has been dead lately b/c of the high water temps and lack of current.
> 
> Im fishing a tournament sat and my fishing partner has an aluminum Lowe which only needs a few inches of water to float. Would it be worthwhile to head up some creeks as far as we can? I've been catching piles of smallies in the creek and I feel like thats where they are all going, to the cooler, flowing water.


the only issue is that it takes a long time to get to the backs of the creeks. you can't exactly run wide open unless you hate your lower unit. the back of each creek maybe good for 1, maybe 2 keepers. it's just tough to get in and out of them fast enough to get a good bag. maybe try to pick 1 or 2 off on top in the morning, then try to fill out in a creek.


----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> the only issue is that it takes a long time to get to the backs of the creeks. you can't exactly run wide open unless you hate your lower unit. the back of each creek maybe good for 1, maybe 2 keepers. it's just tough to get in and out of them fast enough to get a good bag. maybe try to pick 1 or 2 off on top in the morning, then try to fill out in a creek.


Thats what I was thinking too. I feel like if you can get a limit in these conditions, you stand a good chance of winning. Thats why I really would like to move in their, esp once the heat of the day kicks in because I have caught em in the creeks all day lately.


----------

